# Good luck tomorrow Alexia



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya hun, just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow. Hope you come away feeling happier about trying again next year. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

Lots of luck sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck hun 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girlies

Am getting anxious now!!!!  

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow. I just wanna start again, am going  


Hope you are all well

xxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hope it all goes well good luck 
love shelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

How did it go hun

I have got the right day today havent i!!


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girlies

Just an update.....thank the lord.....we can egg share again!!!!      
Am starting my pill with this months af (prob around the 22nd) and start d/r in January.  HAve got my prescription and have taken home my nasal spray already so here we go again on the rollercoaster to baby kingdom!!!!!  

Hope u are all ok 


Alexia x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

Wonderful to hear ur news honey

I am so pleased

Wishing u lots of luck for this next cycle i hope that jan brings u  ur dreams coming true

Love Emxx


----------

